
Show HN: My weekend project – a showcase of top Kickstarter videos - 35mm
https://kickflicks.com
======
35mm
Pitch videos are one of the most important parts of a Kickstarter campaign. To
help people get inspiration for their next pitch video, this weekend
(yesterday and Sat) I built KickFlicks, a gallery of the videos from campaigns
that raised 500% or more of their original goal.

I built it with Scrapy, and Meteor. Here's a blogpost with more details:
[https://metabitblog.tumblr.com/post/139355740639/my-
weekend-...](https://metabitblog.tumblr.com/post/139355740639/my-weekend-
project-kickflicks-a-web-app-to)

